# SATA DVD-ROMs not showing up

## BlueFusion

Hello everyone,

I have just built a new system and installed Gentoo onto it a few days ago.  I have never used SATA optical drives before and assumed they'd work fine with the AHCI driver and ATAPI enabled.  Apparently not.  What options are required to operate the SATA optical drives in the kernel?

Here is my kernel config: http://home.richgannon.info/kernel-config-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r7.txt

I am running an ASUS P6T Deluxe.  I have one optical drive (DVD-ROM) on the ICH10 and the other (DVD-RW) on the Marvell SAS controller.

I also don't know which driver is required for the SAS controller so if you can fill me in that'd be nice.  There's no option for the model on the board.

Also, with the above kernel config, it detects the first device (shown below), just does not assign it a device locate (should be /dev/sdf and /dev/sdg).

```
rich@area51 ~ $ dmesg | grep -i dvd

ata6.00: ATAPI: ASUS    DVD-E818A3T, 1.02, max UDMA/100

scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            ASUS     DVD-E818A3T      1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
```

Any help appreciated!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## BlueFusion

Pappy,

I seem to have gotten them to be recognized and assigned to /dev/sr0 and sr1.  Problem I am facing now is the following error from the Marvel 88SE6440 driver:

```
Jan 11 01:23:16 area51

Jan 11 01:23:16 area51 mvsas 0000:04:00.0: RXQ_ERR 20000

Jan 11 01:23:16 area51 00000000 : 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 : ................
```

It repeats over in dmesg and /var/log/messages.  I Googled it best I could and came up with no solutions to this problem.

 *Quote:*   

> area51 ~ # lspci -v
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 3405 (rev 12)
> 
>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 836b
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> area51 ~ # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

I also updated the kernel config file link to the one I am currently using.

Many thanks!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I took a look at your .config, and there was lots of room for improvement. First and foremost CPU Group scheduling is a system slower-downer. But that's not the nature of your issue. 

Judging from what I read both in the kernel and with research I did is that the Marvel SAS card is supposed to have SATA drivers enabled as well. I personally took that to mean you had to add on the Marvel SATA support. I did it. It might work.

You are the first SAS user I've configured, so this is sort of new to me as well. Going by what I read, I set up the kernel as best as I could guess. Fortunately, the driver has been in the kernel since the .25 family, so if you google for "88SE6440 linux", you might run across a how-to. But, if my setup works, then you just saved some time.  :Smile: 

Click here for your new .config. Compile it as is. 

I recommend you clean out the source directory first. To do this:

1) Copy your current .config to anywhere but the /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7 directory.

2) Enter make mrproper. This is a destructive operation, as in it deletes .config; ergo step 1.

3) Put my .config into the /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7 directory, and run make && make modules_install.

4) If necessary, delete /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r7, and rerun make modules_install.

Once you have things booted, please post /var/log/dmesg, so I can see how things loaded.

NOTE: This kernel was done without the lspci -n information, so as long as you set up the initial devices properly, all should be well. You may have to do a bit more experimenting, but you'll be working from a much firmer, faster, and saner platform.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## BlueFusion

Hi Pappy,

Sorry it took so long to get back with this config.  I tweaked it slightly but took advantage of the CFQ and some other suggestions you made to your config.  The problem is, however, that the main problem with the SAS controller is still uncorrected.  I tried playing with the Marvel PATA/SATA and SAS drivers but to no avail.  As long as the SAS driver is enabled, I get the error messages in dmesg.  Since dmesg gets filled up in a minute or so during boot from all the error messages here's the logged data in messages: http://pastebin.com/m4faa7e03

Thanks for your help!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

It sounds like the SAS driver is broken. You may have to wait until they get that fixed in an upcoming kernel version. In the mean time, if I were you, I'd make a bug report. That might point the kernel devs in the right position to get it fixed.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## BlueFusion

Will do, Pappy.  Thanks for the help!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're welcome. I hope they iron that driver out.

Blessed be!Pappy

----------

## bpaddock

 *BlueFusion wrote:*   

> Hi Pappy,
> 
> Sorry it took so long to get back with this config.  I tweaked it slightly but took advantage of the CFQ and some other suggestions you made to your config.  The problem is, however, that the main problem with the SAS controller is still uncorrected.  I tried playing with the Marvel PATA/SATA and SAS drivers but to no avail.  As long as the SAS driver is enabled, I get the error messages in dmesg.  Since dmesg gets filled up in a minute or so during boot from all the error messages here's the logged data in messages: http://pastebin.com/m4faa7e03
> 
> Thanks for your help!

 

I seem to be have thing same problem you are but with a different

controller and drive.  This is an Acer Aspire 6930 laptop.  Did you

ever find a solution?

If I put in an audio CD it tries to mount it, if I put in a data CD it

doesn't mount it giving block read errors.

I tried to start a thread on the problem here, got no answers,

that has lspci dmesg etc:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-730769-highlight-dev+sr0.html

http://pastebin.com/m4a32bd21 has my .config.

```

[    3.124032] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    3.127115] ata2.00: ATAPI: PIONEER DVD-RW DVRTD08RS, 1.05, max UDMA/33

[    3.130573] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    3.485013] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.791012] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.792509] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9250827AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.794109] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors: (250 GB/232 GiB)

[    3.795586] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    3.797036] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.797060] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.798600] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors: (250 GB/232 GiB)

[    3.800070] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    3.801546] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.801570] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.803087]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 >

[    3.873955] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.875646] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    3.968257] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW DVRTD08RS 1.05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.082393] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

When I try to access the drive:

[ 5323.404431] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 5323.404436] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 5323.404442] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

[ 5323.404445] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2

[ 5323.404448] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3

[ 5323.406314] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 5323.406317] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 5780.150858] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 819200

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If you're trying to automount a optical drive, you shouldn't have any optical drives listed in your /etc/fstab. You have three. That is anything but good! 

If you are using X, you should probably also be using hal/dbus. If you're using hal/dbus, having any mention of an optical drive will in /etc/fstab make said drive work less than properly. 

If that's not it, check the cabling...if that's not it, get a new drive.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## bpaddock

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> If you're trying to automount a optical drive, you shouldn't have any optical drives listed in your /etc/fstab. You have three. That is anything but good! 
> 
> If you are using X, you should probably also be using hal/dbus. If you're using hal/dbus, having any mention of an optical drive will in /etc/fstab make said drive work less than properly. 
> 
> If that's not it, check the cabling...if that's not it, get a new drive.
> ...

 

After hours of poking at things, and installing the latest gentoo kernel it is working, for both audio and data, except for one type of disk.

This disk is premastered, "The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People".  When I put it in my desktop where I have KDE, KDE automount fires up a dialog

asking if I want to play the audio tracks or look at the data.  Either works.  Looking at this disk it seems to be compressed in someway.

It also works fine in my CD player in the car.

On the problamatic laptop I can neither mount nor play this disk.  This machine runs LXDE rather than KDE.  It is running X/DBUS/HAL.

So how do I get LXDE to like this disk?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

That one I don't know. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

